# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بیوتک چجوریاس؟؟؟

## roya-s

سلام من امسال میرم سوم و تصمیم گرفتم از همین الان یه هدفی رو مشخص کنم چون بی هدف بودن بی انگیزگی میاره! :Yahoo (27):  
نظرتون راجب بیوتکنولوژی چیه؟؟ من تو نت درموردش سرچ کردم ولی چیز زیادی نتونستم درموردش پیدا کنم نهایتا 2 3 صفحه بود!اونایی که رشتتون اینه یکم در موردش توضیح میدین! احساس میکنم این رشته رو بیشتر دوست دارم چون کلا به کارای تحقیقی علاقه دارم ! دروس این رشته بیشتر سمت ریاضیه یا زیست؟؟ چه توانایی هایی باید داشته باشن اونایی که میخوان این رشته رو انتخاب کنن و اینکه شرایط اپلای داره یا نه؟؟؟!!!!  :Yahoo (79): (اخه اکثر کشور ها رشته جدایی به عنوان بیوتکنولوژی ندارن و این رشته بیشتر جنبه اقتصادی داره و عملی )

----------


## Mojtaba93

Biotechnology    یا زیست  فناوری 

کاربردش :  از موجودات زنده برای ساخت یا تغییر محصولات، ارتقا کیفی گیاهان یا حیوانات و تغییر صفات میکروارگانیسم‎ها ها  هست 

پیشینه : حدود ۳۰ سال از عمر این فناوری جدید می‌گذره و ایران نیز سرمایه گذاری‌هایی را برای تربیت نیروی انسانی و ایجاد چند مرکز تحقیقاتی آغاز کرده‌

رشته بیوتکنولوژی یک رشته کاربردی و میان رشته ای مهندسی علوم 
دانشجویان در مرحله کارشناسی پس از گذراندن موفقیت آمیز۱۳۲ واحد دروس مشترک معرفتی- نظری، علوم پایه، پزشکی، مهندسی و مبانی بیوتکنولوژی به اضافه آموختن زبان انگلیسی در حد ۵۵۰ نمره تافل و آشنایی کامل با یک زبان برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر در صورتی که معدل آنها در هر نیمسال تحصیلی ۱۵ باشد، می توانند وارد مرحله دوم یعنی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد شوند که در این مقطع یکی از ۶ گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی، بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، فرآورش زیستی و بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی (گیاهی) را انتخاب کرده و بعد از گذراندن ۴۸ واحد در یکی از گرایشهای تخصصی، و انجام معادل ۶ واحد پژوهشهای انفرادی و ارائه ۲ واحد سمینار از مقطع کارشناسی ارشد فارغ التحصیل می شوند. در این مرحله در صورتی که میانگین نمرات دروس مقطع کارشناسی ارشد آنها حداقل ۱۶ باشد، می توانند در امتحان جامع شرکت کنند و در صورت موفقیت در این امتحان، وارد مرحله دکترای تخصصی (D.Ph ) خواهند شد و رسما برای ثبت پایان نامه دکتری اقدام کنند.

*موقعیت شغلی در ایران:
رشته بیوتکنولوژی، یک رشته جدید است و بی شک مدتی زمان خواهد برد تا فارغ التحصیلان آن، جایگاه واقعی خویش را پیدا کنند اما این به معنای آن نیست که موقعیت شغلی برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته مهیا نمی باشد. چون زمینه کار بیوتکنولوژی در داخل کشور مساعد است و برای مثال در حال حاضر عده ای از دانشجویان دوره دکترای میکروبیولوژی که در زمینه بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی مطالعه می کنند، بر روی آبهای شور کشور مثل دریاچه ارومیه که امکان رشد موجودات در آن پیچیده و مشکل است، تحقیق می کنند تا با بهره گیری از تکنیک های بیوتکنولوژی، محیطی مناسب برای رشد موجودات دریایی در داخل آن فراهم آورند.
از سوی دیگر فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند به عنوان نیروی انسانی متخصص برای مدیریت میانی و هدایت امور فنی خطوط تولید، مزارع و آزمایشگاهها مشغول به فعالیت شوند.


**درسهای این رشته در طول تحصیل:*
*دروس مشترک بین گرایشهای مختلف بیوتکنولوژی:
*روانشناسی عمومی، فلسفه عمومی، فلسفه هنر و زیبایی شناسی، فلسفه و روش شناسی علوم، تاریخ علم، روش تحقیق، مبانی منطق، منطق ریاضی، اصول مبانی مدیریت صنعتی، آشنایی با قرآن کریم، مبانی علم و حقوق و روابط بین الملل، اصول علم اقتصاد، ریاضی عمومی، آمار و احتمالات، محاسبات علمی عددی، شیمی عمومی، شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه، شیمی فیزیک، مکانیک، الکتریسیته و مغناطیس، موج و حرارت، فیزیک جدید، زیست شناسی عمومی، زیست شناسی سلولی،زیست شناسی مولکولی، ژنتیک عمومی، ژنتیک میکروارگانیسم ها، اصول مهندسی ژنتیک، میکروبیولوژی عمومی، میکروبیولوژی کاربردی، بیوشیمی ساختمانی، متابولیسم، روش های بیوشیمی و دستگاهها، ایمنی شناسی، زیست شناسی پرتوی، اصول مهندسی بیوشیمی، موازنه جرم و انرژی، مکانیک سیالات، انتقال حرات، انتقال جرم، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی محیطی، مقررات زیست ایمنی.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی:
*ایمونوژنتیک، ایمنی شناسی سلولی – مولکولی، ژنتیک پزشکی، متابولیت های میکروبی، فاراماکوژنتیک، فرآورده های نوترکیب، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی.
دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی:
فروشوئی میکروبی، تصفیه بیولوژیکی فاضلابها، تصفیه بیولوژیکی آلاینده های خطرناک، آلودگی دریا و بیوتکنولوژی دریایی، پاکسازی زیستی، مدلسازی و شبیه سازی فرآیندها، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک، میکروبیولوژی محیطی.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی:
*بیوفیزیک سلولی مولکولی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی، ساختمان و عمل پروتئین ها، ساختمان و عمل اسیدهای نوکلئیک، زیست شناسی مولکول پیشرفته، بیولوژی سلولی- مولکولی تکوینی، شیمی فیزیک.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش فرآورش زیستی:
*مهندسی واکنش های شیمیایی، فرآیندهای جداسازی، طراحی راکتورهای بیوشیمیایی(بیوراکتورها)، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی تخمیر، پدیده های انتقالی در سیستم های بیوشیمی، کنترل فرآیند، طرح و اقتصاد مهندسی، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی:
*سیتوژنتیک(کلاسیک و نوین)، اصول اصلاح نباتات، اصلاح نباتات پیشرفته، کشت بافت گیاهی و کاربردهای آن، تعیین نقشه ژنی گیاهی(کلاسیک ونوین)، ژنتیک مولکولی گیاهی، روشهای نوین انتقال ژن به گیاهان، آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی:
*میکروبیولوژی محیطی، فیزیولوژی میکروارگانیسم ها، پدیده های تخمیری، پروتئین ها و پلی ساکاریدهای میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی غذایی، بیوتکنولوژی آرکی باکترها، آنتی بیوتیکها، بیوتکنولوژی قارچ ها.

----------


## Mojtaba93

به طور کامل اطلاعات این رشته گذاشتم اگه باز مشکل داشتین بپرسین توضیح بدم

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

هم از ریاضی میشه رفت هم از تجربی
دلیلش هم اینه که هم ریاضیات داره هم زیست
رشته جالبی به نظر میاد اما فکر نکنم تو ایران موقعیت شغلی خوبی داشته باشه
اگه میخوای بخونی به فکر ادامه تحصیل در خارج باش

----------


## roya-s

خیلی ممنون من اینا رو خودم از نت دراورده بودم ولی چیز زیادی از درس هاش  نفهمیدم و اینکه دقیقا داره چکار میکنه و هدفش چیه؟؟! اینو توضیح بدین و  اینکه شرایط اپلایش چجوریه؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> هم از ریاضی میشه رفت هم از تجربی
> دلیلش هم اینه که هم ریاضیات داره هم زیست
> رشته جالبی به نظر میاد اما فکر نکنم تو ایران موقعیت شغلی خوبی داشته باشه
> اگه میخوای بخونی به فکر ادامه تحصیل در خارج باش


بله از هردوش میشه رفت ولی اگه عالی باشن همه جا موقعیت دارین ولی خوب منم هدفم همینه!

----------


## jimnana

منم ميخاستم ددرباره اين رشته بيشتر بدونم ولي چيز زيادي از نت پيدا نكردم اگه دوستاني كه تو اين رشته ميخونن كمك كنن ممنون ميشيم

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> منم ميخاستم ددرباره اين رشته بيشتر بدونم ولي چيز زيادي از نت پيدا نكردم اگه دوستاني كه تو اين رشته ميخونن كمك كنن ممنون ميشيم


فکرکنم این رشته بیشتر تحقیقاتی باشه و کارتون تو آزمایشگاه هست
شبیه ژنتیک هم هست

----------


## Mr. ARAD

>> فعلا برای شروع همین را بدون اینه که این دوست  عزیز در معرفی کلی بیوتک فرمودن، در واقع معرفی رشته «دکتری پیوسته  بیوتکنولوژی دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران» هستش، و این با خود «بیوتک»، چه  اونه که در سایر دانشکده های کشور (مثل دانشگاه الزهرا ویا دانشگاه شاهد و فردوسی و شیراز و ..)  و چه در بعضی دانشگاه های معتبر دنیا ارائه میشه، یه سری تفاوت های قابل توجه داره !!
...................................
>>> ذره ذره میریم جلو، تا ببینم چه میپرسی و چه به کارت میاد تا زیاد حاشیه نریم !!
...............................
::  تعاریف متعددی از بیوتک مطالعه داشتم، چه اونایی که در دایره المعارف ها و  فرهنگ های لغت تخصصی پزشکی، بیوتک، زیست سلولی و ژنتیک و .... خوندم، و چه  اونایی که در پرس و جوهای و صحبت هایی که با اساتید و دانشجویان بیوتک  دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران و دانشکده داروسازی و کشاورزی و پزشکی و علوم  دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد (دهات خودمون!)  و به خصوص صحبت هایی که با استاد خودم خانم دکتر نسرین مشتاقی  (بیوتکنولوژی گیاهی) و خانم دکتر فاطمه مصفا (بیوتکنولوژی دارویی) و چندتا  از دانشجویان بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی واسم دست داد !! ==== >> دو تعریف  خوب از بیوتک را واست میگم: Biotechnology, the manipulation of biological organisms to make products that benefit human beings 
>> بیوتک، دست ورزی و بهینه سازی ارگانیسم های بیولوژیکی به منظور ساخت محصولاتی در جهت تضمین راحتی و رفاه بشر
++  ویا گفته شده : «بیوتکنولوژی، کاربرد اصول و قوانین علوم تجربی و مهندسی،  برای پردازش و فرآوری مواد، به وسیله ی عوامل و عناصر زیستی، در جهت ارائه ی  کالاهای جدید و خدمات نوین »
...........................
+++ تعریف های بسیار متنوع و متعدد از بیوتک را میشه یافت، که در واقع میشه گفت تمام اون ها درستن، که این برمیگرده به دو نکته :
-  اول نوع نگاه و ذهنیت و شناخت خاص اون شخص یا دانشکده مربوطه هستش (مثل  بعضی از دانشگاه های آمریکا، که لازمه ی ورود به این رشته تحصیل در دوره ی  مقدماتی بهداشت و پزشکی هستش !)
- دوم کاربردهای بسیار متنوع بیوتک هستش  که تقریبا میشه گفت در تمامی مباحث علوم مهندسی و علوم پزشکی وارد میشه و  حتی در مواردی به مباحث علوم انسانی هم مرتبط میشه
..............................
زیست + شیمی = بیوشیمی
زیست + ریاضی = مهندسی محیط زیست
شیمی + ریاضی = مهندسی شیمی
.....................بیوشیمی 
+
مهندسی محیط زیست
+
مهندسی شیمی
=
بیوتکنولوژی

.........................

----------


## roya-s

> بیوشیمی 
> >> +
> مهندسی محیط زیست
> +
> مهندسی شیمی
> =
> بیوتکنولوژی
> 
> .........................


خیلی ممنون از توضیحتون راستش من دروسش خیلی برام مهمه!مطمنا زیاد شبیه این  شیمی و زیست دبیرستان نیست! که اگه دوسشون نداشته باشم درغیر این صورت  اصلا نمیتونم ادامه بدم میشه یکی دوتا از مهمترین کتاباشون رو معرفی کنین  که بیشتر از بقیه روش توجه دارن؟ بعد من اصلا از رشته های علوم پایه به  عنوان رشته دانشگاهی خوشم نمیاد که فقط وقتم به خوندن چیزایی که قبلا بقیه  بهش رسیدن بگذره بیشتر دوست دارم کارم عملی باشه و یه چیزی تولید کنم! این  چجوریه دقیقا؟؟ تو این 7 سال فقط باید خوند؟؟

----------


## terme1

بچه ها اصلاعات خوبی در این باره گذاشتن فقط بگم  که موقعیت شغلی خوب و مناسبی در ایران نداره  مگه بخواین خارج کشور ادامه بدین

----------


## roya-s

> بچه ها اصلاعات خوبی در این باره گذاشتن فقط بگم  که موقعیت شغلی خوب و مناسبی در ایران نداره  مگه بخواین خارج کشور ادامه بدین


شما بر طبق چه منبعی میگین که موقعیت خوبی تو ایران نداره؟؟

----------


## terme1

دختر خاله ی من ارشد این  رشته رو گرفته و هنوز بیکاره و میخواد دکترا بخونه .شما اگه میخوای با این رشته شغلی در اینجا پیدا کنی حداقل باید دکترا داشته باشی که استاد دانشگاه یا جزو هیئت  علمی بشی

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> خیلی ممنون از توضیحتون راستش من دروسش خیلی برام مهمه!مطمنا زیاد شبیه این  شیمی و زیست دبیرستان نیست! که اگه دوسشون نداشته باشم درغیر این صورت  اصلا نمیتونم ادامه بدم میشه یکی دوتا از مهمترین کتاباشون رو معرفی کنین  که بیشتر از بقیه روش توجه دارن؟ بعد من اصلا از رشته های علوم پایه به  عنوان رشته دانشگاهی خوشم نمیاد که فقط وقتم به خوندن چیزایی که قبلا بقیه  بهش رسیدن بگذره بیشتر دوست دارم کارم عملی باشه و یه چیزی تولید کنم! این  چجوریه دقیقا؟؟ تو این 7 سال فقط باید خوند؟؟



>>> اول این را متوجه باش، «رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران» با اونی که در سایر دانشگاه های کشور به اسم بیوتک ارائه میشه، مــــتــــفــــاوتــــه !!!!! ===== >>>> یه تفاوت بارزش اینه که، این رشته از هر دو گروه ریاضی و تجربی دانشجو میگیره، در حالی که، بیوتک سایر دانشگاه فقط از گروه تجربی دانشجو میگیره !! ====== >>>> که همین اصل و اساس تفاوت را نشون میده ==== >> حال اول شما باید واسم بگی که دقیقا کدوم مسیر، ملاک توجه ی شماست، تا بعد ببینیم چی میشه !!!!

----------


## homeyra

> >>> اول این را متوجه باش، «رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران» با اونی که در سایر دانشگاه های کشور به اسم بیوتک ارائه میشه، مــــتــــفــــاوتــــه !!!!! ===== >>>> یه تفاوت بارزش اینه که، این رشته از هر دو گروه ریاضی و تجربی دانشجو میگیره، در حالی که، بیوتک سایر دانشگاه فقط از گروه تجربی دانشجو میگیره !! ====== >>>> که همین اصل و اساس تفاوت را نشون میده ==== >> حال اول شما باید واسم بگی که دقیقا کدوم مسیر، ملاک توجه ی شماست، تا بعد ببینیم چی میشه !!!!


من دکترای پیوسته بیو تکنولوژی رو میخوام ,یه دلیلمم براش اینه که به هر حال سطح بالاتری داره و اگه مثلن موسسه رویان یا جای دیگه بخواد استخدام کنه قاعدتا دکتراپیوسته ها تو اولویتن

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> من دکترای پیوسته بیو تکنولوژی رو میخوام ,یه دلیلمم براش اینه که به هر حال سطح بالاتری داره و اگه مثلن موسسه رویان یا جای دیگه بخواد استخدام کنه قاعدتا دکتراپیوسته ها تو اولویتن


چند نکته ::
>> راهی که انتخاب کردی زیاد راحت نیست، یه سری عالی خواستن ها، جدی بودن ها، دوست داشتن ها، زیاد دونستن ها و توجهات را میخواد، که امیدوارم داشته باشی که واسش خرج کنی
>> دوباره میگم، که باز متوجه باشی، رشته بیوتک سایر دانشگاه ها با این رشته یه سری تفاوت های قابل توجه داره ==== >> یه تفاوت دیگش اینه که، اکثر ورودیای این رشته از کار و رشتشون راضین، ولی اونای که به اسم بیوتک در گرایش های مختلف این رشته دنبال می کنن، چندان راضی نیستن و یه جورایی از آینده ی شغلیشون زیاد مطمئن نیستن !! (مثل دانشجویان دکتری بیوتک گیاهی دانشگاه فردوسی خودمون که هر روز باهاشون سروکار دارم، و از خیلیاشون که میپرسم حالت چه طوره، میگه هــــــــی !!! دیگه راهیه که باید رفت !! یعنی شناخت قشنگ و امیدوارانه از انتخاب و رشته و آیندش نداره که بخواد واست ازش حرف بزنه!) 
>>> این هم متوجه باش، رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتک، را دقیق همین میگم، و رشته بیوتک، که در سایر دانشگاهاس، میگم بیوتک ====== >> رشته بیوتک اساسا ماله مقطع ارشد و دکتری هستش و هرچند در بعضی دانشگاه ها در سطح لیسانس هم دروسش ارائه میشه، ولی اساسا اونی که ارائه میشه، یه رشته ی کاملا مستقل بیوتک نیست، بلکه یه گرایش هستش که تا اون جایی که من خبر دارم، از جمله گرایش های رشته ی زیست سلولی محسوب میشه که که دیگه نمیگن داریم زیست سلولی گرایش بیوتک میخونم، و هم راحت میگن بیوتک
>> ولی اونی که در مقطع ارشد و دکتری هستش از رشته های مختلف وارد این رشته میتونن بشن، که معمولا هم این طوری هستش اونی که یه جورایی رشته اش نزدیک و مرتبط هستش وارد گرایش مرتبط و مورد علاقه ی خودش میشه که از بین همونایی هستش که احتمالا خبر داری : پزشکی، و میکروبی و گیاهی و دارویی و ...... 
>> و اما رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتک دانشگاه تهران، طبق همونی که در چند پست اول، گفته شده، یه رشته ی مستقل و خاص محسوب میشه که در بین تمامی رشته ها از ارزش و جایگاه بالایی برخوردار هستش و تقریبا میشه گفت اگه از رشته های پزشکی و برق و مکانیک سطح بالاتر باشه، کمتر نیست !! ======= >> واسه همینه که برای ورود به این رشته یه سری سخت گیریا هستش که دو نمونه اش اینه که، رتبه ات زیر 500 باشه که زیر 200 باشه مطمئن تره، و دوم اینکه بعدش یه مصاحبه داره و با یه حساب کتاب مشخص اجازه ورود و تحصیل شما در این رشته داده میشه که حداقلش اطمینان از شناخت و علاقه ی شما به این رشته است !!! ======= >> تحصیل در رشته جوریه که حتما باید عاشق یادگیری و پژوهش و آنالیز مسائل مختلف باشی و از طرفی هم به مطالعه مباحث گوناگون، یعنی مطالعه ترکیبی از رشته های مختلف، و به شکل مستقل، علاقه زیاد داشته باشی ==== >> یعنی اگه بری واحدهای درسی اونایی که بیوتک میخونن را با واحدای اینایی که دکتری پیوسته بیوتک میخونن مقایسه کنی حالت این طوری میشه  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (13):  ====== >>>> چرا که، اونایی که بیوتک میخونن، بیشتر در دنیای زیست و شیمی و ژنتیک سیر می کنن، ولی هم اینکه این حجم سنگین 8 درس فیزیک واحدای دکتری پیوسته بیوتک را نگاه می کنی اول این سوال واست مطرح میشه که مگه اینا قراره مهندس بشن که این همه فیزیک دارن ؟!؟ و حتی ممکنه در مورد چرایی ارائه واحدایی مثل فلسفه و روانشناسی واست جای سوال باشه ===== >> که خلاصه اش میشه اینو گفت که هریک از اینا یه بهونه و یه فرصت واسه دانشجو هستش که متوجه باشه که تا چه حد لازمه مطالعه ی متنوع و گسترده هستش !!! ====== >> میشه در مورد هریک از واحدا و درسایی که این رشته داره بحث کرد، و فعلا در همین حد که متوجه باشی که داری وارد رشته ای میشه که تنوع مباحث مورد مطالعه در اون زیاده، کافیه تا بعد ببینم دیگه چه هستش که میخوای بدونی .....

----------


## roya-s

> فعلا در همین حد که متوجه باشی که داری وارد رشته ای میشه که تنوع مباحث مورد مطالعه در اون زیاده، کافیه تا بعد ببینم دیگه چه هستش که میخوای بدونی .....



واقعا ممنون که انقدر خوب توضیح دادین 100 درصد هدفم دکترا پیوسته بیوتک تهران اصلا اگه رتبه لازمشو نیارم ترجیح میدم پزشکی یا دندون بزنم! تقریبا سوالام تو این زمینه رفع شد! فقــــــط وقتی این رشته دکترا پیوسته است پس شرایط اپلای هم نداره درسته؟؟؟ راستش این قضیه خیلی واسم مهمه! ودانشجو بیوتک دانشگاه تهران باید تا اخر دوره دکتراش ایران بمونه و نمیتونه ادامه درسشو تو دانشگاه دیگه بگذرونه؟؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> واقعا ممنون که انقدر خوب توضیح دادین 100 درصد هدفم دکترا پیوسته بیوتک تهران اصلا اگه رتبه لازمشو نیارم ترجیح میدم پزشکی یا دندون بزنم! تقریبا سوالام تو این زمینه رفع شد! فقــــــط وقتی این رشته دکترا پیوسته است پس شرایط اپلای هم نداره درسته؟؟؟ راستش این قضیه خیلی واسم مهمه! ودانشجو بیوتک دانشگاه تهران باید تا اخر دوره دکتراش ایران بمونه و نمیتونه ادامه درسشو تو دانشگاه دیگه بگذرونه؟؟


خواهش میشه ! :Yahoo (9): 
...........................
 :Yahoo (72):  :Yahoo (6): 
..................................................  ...
>>> روند پیشرفت همچین دانشجویی به نحوی هستش که اگه هم چیزی واسه تایید و اپلای سرراش باشه، از قبل حل شده است، که یه نمونه اش توجه خاص به معدل هر ترم هستش که نباید از یه حد مشخص پایین تر بیاد و ..... ==== >> و بعدش هم از اون حال و هوایی که سایرین برای ورود به ارشد و دکتری دارن، اینا ندارن، و در واقع با یه آزمون جامع، برای ورود به هر مقطع ،مساله حل شده است (شبیه آزمون علوم پایه ای که بروبچ پزشکی دارن!) 
..................................................  ........
واسه اون سوال آخرت هم فعلا جواب نمیدم تا بعد که مطمئن شم مرحله اولو قبول شدی خیلی حرفا واست دارم که الانه بهش میگن راز مگو ....... :yahoo (3):

----------


## roya-s

> خواهش میشه !
> ...........................
> 
> ..................................................  ...
> >>> روند پیشرفت همچین دانشجویی به نحوی هستش که اگه هم چیزی واسه تایید و اپلای سرراش باشه، از قبل حل شده است، که یه نمونه اش توجه خاص به معدل هر ترم هستش که نباید از یه حد مشخص پایین تر بیاد و ..... ==== >> و بعدش هم از اون حال و هوایی که سایرین برای ورود به ارشد و دکتری دارن، اینا ندارن، و در واقع با یه آزمون جامع، برای ورود به هر مقطع ،مساله حل شده است (شبیه آزمون علوم پایه ای که بروبچ پزشکی دارن!) 
> ..................................................  ........
> واسه اون سوال آخرت هم فعلا جواب نمیدم تا بعد که مطمئن شم مرحله اولو قبول شدی خیلی حرفا واست دارم که الانه بهش میگن راز مگو ....... :yahoo (3):


ولی فکر میکنم شما منظور منو اشتباه متوجه شدین :Yahoo (113):  سوال من که اول و اخر نداره من یه سوال پرسیدم فقط اونم این که میشه اپلای یا همون درخواست برای ادامه تحصیل به خارج از کشور تو این رشته داشت یا نه؟!(اپلای همون درخواست به یه دانشگاه تو یه کشور دیگه برای ادامه تحصیله دیگه)  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> ولی فکر میکنم شما منظور منو اشتباه متوجه شدین سوال من که اول و اخر نداره من یه سوال پرسیدم فقط اونم این که میشه اپلای یا همون درخواست برای ادامه تحصیل به خارج از کشور تو این رشته داشت یا نه؟!(اپلای همون درخواست به یه دانشگاه تو یه کشور دیگه برای ادامه تحصیله دیگه)


من حدس اولم همین بود، ولی هرجور فکر کردم که چه جوری ممکنه شما همچین منظوری داشته باشید، متوجه نشدم و بعد گفتم شاید منظورتون اینه که چه جوری بین مقاطع مختلف تاییدیه میگیره و ...... ===== >> حال اگه بگی اصلا چه جوری میشه به این فکر می کنی و واضح تر توضیح بدی ممنون میشم !

----------


## roya-s

> من حدس اولم همین بود، ولی هرجور فکر کردم که چه جوری ممکنه شما همچین منظوری داشته باشید، متوجه نشدم و بعد گفتم شاید منظورتون اینه که چه جوری بین مقاطع مختلف تاییدیه میگیره و ...... ===== >> حال اگه بگی اصلا چه جوری میشه به این فکر می کنی و واضح تر توضیح بدی ممنون میشم !


نمیدونم چی بگم خوب  :Yahoo (114):  خوب من 50 درصد اینکه میخوام بیوتک بزنم اینه که برم 50 درصد دیگه ش علاقه مه!  اگه نمیشه اپلای کرد من برم تغییر رشته بدم برم ریاضی!  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> نمیدونم چی بگم خوب  خوب من 50 درصد اینکه میخوام بیوتک بزنم اینه که برم 50 درصد دیگه ش علاقه مه!  اگه نمیشه اپلای کرد من برم تغییر رشته بدم برم ریاضی!


>> ببین، همین حرفت ابهام داره ==== >> شما که قبلش قصدت رفتن به خارجه، پس چرا دیگه میخوای بیوتک بزنی، واگه هم بیوتک میزنی پس چرا بعدش میخوای بری ؟!؟

----------


## roya-s

> >> ببین، همین حرفت ابهام داره ==== >> شما که قبلش قصدت رفتن به خارجه، پس چرا دیگه میخوای بیوتک بزنی، واگه هم بیوتک میزنی پس چرا بعدش میخوای بری ؟!؟


من تاپیک بیوتک زدم چون میخواستم درموردش بدونم و جدی روش فکر میکنم! ولی غیر از اون باید یه سری چیزا که تو زندگیم برام مهمه رو هم درنظر بگیرم! من چیز زیادی از بیوتک هنوز نمیدونم که بگم عاشقشم و فقط همین رشته! تصمیم میگیرم منطقی فکر کنم هدف اول من پیشرفت و یاد گرفتن چیزا جدیده که فکر میکنم بیوتک و چنتا رشته دیگه هم استعداداشو دارم و پشتکارشو! به خاطر همین دارم درمورد رشته هایی که دوست دارم (مثل بیوتک و مکانیک) تحقیق میکنم رفتن به خارج هم هدف دوم زندگیمه بعد از پیشرفت و بالا بردن سطح علمیم! باید یه چیزی انتخاب کنم که هم علاقه مو در بر بگیره هم اهدافمو!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> من تاپیک بیوتک زدم چون میخواستم درموردش بدونم و جدی روش فکر میکنم! ولی غیر از اون باید یه سری چیزا که تو زندگیم برام مهمه رو هم درنظر بگیرم! من چیز زیادی از بیوتک هنوز نمیدونم که بگم عاشقشم و فقط همین رشته! تصمیم میگیرم منطقی فکر کنم هدف اول من پیشرفت و یاد گرفتن چیزا جدیده که فکر میکنم بیوتک و چنتا رشته دیگه هم استعداداشو دارم و پشتکارشو! به خاطر همین دارم درمورد رشته هایی که دوست دارم (مثل بیوتک و مکانیک) تحقیق میکنم رفتن به خارج هم هدف دوم زندگیمه بعد از پیشرفت و بالا بردن سطح علمیم! باید یه چیزی انتخاب کنم که هم علاقه مو در بر بگیره هم اهدافمو!


اوکی !! === >> پس این جوری که من از حرفای شما متوجه شدم، شما همزمان هم تحصیل در یه رشته تاپ مثل بیوتک رو مدنظر داری، و هم تحصیل خارج ==== >> و بعد میخوای ببینی که در خارج هم میشه این رشته را دنبال کرد یا نه ؟!؟

----------


## roya-s

> اوکی !! === >> پس این جوری که من از حرفای شما متوجه شدم، شما همزمان هم تحصیل در یه رشته تاپ مثل بیوتک رو مدنظر داری، و هم تحصیل خارج ==== >> و بعد میخوای ببینی که در خارج هم میشه این رشته را دنبال کرد یا نه ؟!؟


بله  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> بله


خوب اگه به این باشه که جایی واسه حرف باقی نمیمونه ==== >> خیلی دانشگاه ها هستن که حتی شرایط بهتر از این را در اختیارتون میزارن که حتی اگه مرحله اول پذیرش  دانشگاه تهران را قبول شین راحت تر به شما اپلای میدن و .....

----------


## roya-s

> خوب اگه به این باشه که جایی واسه حرف باقی نمیمونه ==== >> خیلی دانشگاه ها هستن که حتی شرایط بهتر از این را در اختیارتون میزارن که حتی اگه مرحله اول پذیرش  دانشگاه تهران را قبول شین راحت تر به شما اپلای میدن و .....


بله منم هدفم همینه که حداقل تا ارشدو اینجا بخونم بعدش واسه دکتری برم اونجوری میتونم فول فاند هم بگیرم ولی اینجوری هزینش شخصی حساب میشه ولی چون دکتری پیوسته ست شک دارم میشه یا نه!حالا بهتره در این زمینه یه تحقیق دیگه هم کنم از اونایی که رفتن بپرسم اگه بشه! واقعا مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتین همیشه موفق باشین  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Harir

این رشته ترکیبیه از ژنتیک +بیوشیمی+زیست+در مواردی مهندسی کشاورزی و... هست

سطح علمیش نوشته دکترا 8 ساله اما بیشتر ممکنه طول بکشه.ی شرایطی هم داره مثلا شما  دوره ای مثل لیسانس دارید اگه معدل بالا فکر کنم بالا 17 یا 18 داشتید مجاز میشید برید مقطع بالاترو...
از لیسانس به ارشد (زیست شناسی) هم داشتیم بیوتک رو ادامه دادن

----------

